
Show HN: Acture - app that reduces mindless smartphone usage - yarsanich
https://acture.app/
======
joneron
I think that this is a good idea. Do you have plan to make browser extension?

~~~
yarsanich
No, at the moment. But it's possible in the future if such an approach to
phone usage will help someone and will be useful at all.

~~~
valachio
I personally am very interested in a browser extension.

Right now it's almost instinct for me to open a new tab in Chrome and start
typing "red" to go to reddit.

I don't want to use a site blocker to completely block off reddit, so your
idea is perfect to not completely block reddit, but to prevent me from
mindlessly checking reddit.

~~~
yarsanich
I see. The same was for me with app blockers.

